# [Off Topic!!] ¿Sabes cómo se llama esta película? (Solved!)

## ekz

¿Sabes cómo se llama esta (antigua) película?

Cuando niño, vi una película que podría calificarse como de suspenso, pero lamentablemente sólo la vi hasta la mitad y hace poco quiero saber más acerca de ella, con el nombre me bastaría para tener un punto de partida y poder encontrarla.

Nombrare los detalles que aún conservo en mi memoria:

* Creo que la película es anterior al año 1998, pero como las películas que emiten por televisión abierta son muchas veces años después de su estreno, no sabría decir un año aproximado, puede incluso que sea de los años 80.

* Esta película en Chile fue emitida por el canal megavisión (TV abierta), a eso de las 22 hrs (lo concluyo porque al rato me mandaron a dormir y no pude ver el final).

* En la película, había un familia en una casa, un integrante de esta intenta salir al jardín y se encuentra tras abrir la puerta, que hay una pared de cemento (asfalto) cubriendo la salida, en eso da aviso a los demás integrantes de la familia, quienes tras romper los vidrios se encuentran con lo mismo: al parecer toda la casa estaba rodeada de cemento (asfalto).

* Un niño prende la televisión y observa que hay un logo extraño en todos los canales, un logo similar al del superhéroe "flash" (un rayo) con un fondo celeste (azul claro); tampoco había señal de radio.

* La última parte que recuerdo es que la familia ya en un intento desesperado sube al segundo piso y comienza a romper el techo, para ver si podían escapar por ahí o si también el techo de la casa estaba cubierto por cemento (asfalto).

Actualmente tengo 20 años seguramente personas menores de 15 no hayan tenido la oportunidad de verla.

Por favor si alguien sabe el nombre de esta película o si logra averiguar por medio de familiares, le estaría enormemente agradecido.

Saludos, gracias de antemano.

ekz

----------

## AnimAlf

ni idea   :Sad:   pero, atrae atrae, saberlo   :Very Happy: 

http://www.abandomoviez.net

Saludos

----------

## JotaCE

te recmiendo visites yahoo respuestas  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ekz

 *AnimAlf wrote:*   

> ni idea    pero, atrae atrae, saberlo  
> 
> http://www.abandomoviez.net
> 
> Saludos

 

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> te recmiendo visites yahoo respuestas 

 

El texto que has leído fue un copy/paste del que publiqué en Y! Respuestas  :Very Happy:  , donde también me han dicho que se ve interesante. 

Revisaré el sitio abandomoviez, haber si encuentro alguna pista.

Saludos!!

**EDIT: me faltó decir que en Y! respuestas la relacionan con la película Cubo, pero la única cubo de la que encuentro información es esa de problemas matemáticos.

Aquí el link por cualquier cosa

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Suena como la típica película que hubieran escrito los guionistas de Lost... No tengo idea pero ni bien sepas como se llama avisame que me has hecho intrigar y quiero verla!  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## piponazo

Jaja ahora vamos a estar todos intrigados con la película. Me ha recordado a cube  :Razz: 

Pdta: Lost.... que gran serie por dios. Quiero ya la 5ª temporada! XDD

----------

## i92guboj

 *ekz wrote:*   

> ¿Sabes cómo se llama esta (antigua) película?
> 
> Cuando niño, vi una película que podría calificarse como de suspenso, pero lamentablemente sólo la vi hasta la mitad y hace poco quiero saber más acerca de ella, con el nombre me bastaría para tener un punto de partida y poder encontrarla.
> 
> Nombrare los detalles que aún conservo en mi memoria:
> ...

 

El cine es una de las cosas que llevo bastante bien, sin embargo esta no me suena.

Peeero, mi vecino Felix puede que si lo sepa (es aún más bestia que yo para el tema de las películas). Así que le copio tu post y se lo mando por correo junto con una breve explicación mía, si él lo sabe, no tardaré en postear la respuesta  :Wink: 

----------

## Stolz

¿Puede ser el capítulo "Juego de niños" de la serie "Hammer House of Mystery and Suspense"?

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088909/

----------

## chaim

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> ¿Puede ser el capítulo "Juego de niños" de la serie "Hammer House of Mystery and Suspense"?
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088909/

 

Youtube - Hammer House of Mystery and Suspense / Child Play

Si que puede ser!

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Ja ja ja ja ja esto me hizo recordar un mail que llego hace tiempo y aun he visto algunas veces volver y volver con la misma intriga y suspenso (Disculpen la travesura pero no me soporta ni el perro ja ja ja ja )

LA VUELTICA VERDE

Juan llevaba de enamorado tres años con una chica muy linda llamada Alexandra, y hasta el momento no había intentado tener relaciones con ella. Un día empezó a acariciarla apasionadamente, le quitó toda la ropa... pero cuando intentó hacerle el amor, ella se excusó diciendo que sólo haría eso después del matrimonio, pero que una vez casados podría hacer hasta la vueltica verde con ella.

 Muy confundido con esto, Juan llamó a Johanna (una mujer con quien él tenía sus escapadas). Fue al apartamento de ella y le pidió que hicieran la vueltica verde. Johanna, asustada, comenzó a gritar diciendo que ella era una mujer respetable y que nunca se le pasaría por la cabeza hacer una cosa de esas y le ordenó salir inmediatamente de su casa diciéndole que se olvidara para siempre de ella.

 Más confundido todavía, Juan decidió ir a un prostíbulo. Escogió una mujer linda, se fue para un cuarto con ella y le preguntó si ella hacía de todo. Ella le respondió que hacía cualquier cosa. Entonces Juan le pidió que hiciera la vueltica verde con él.

 Ella, prostituta de profesión, respondió que a pesar de ser una prostituta era una mujer que se respetaba mucho y lo empezó agarrar a golpes. Oyendo aquel alboroto el cabaretero abrió la puerta de una patada y preguntó que demonios estaba pasando. Juan, más confundido que nunca, le dijo que sólo le había pedido a la mujer hacer la vueltica verde con él. Al oír esto, el cabaretero enfureció y lo sacó a empujones del prostíbulo gritándole que no volviera a aparecer por ese lugar.

 Aún confundido, Juan fue a buscar a Fulvio, un amigo gay, para aclarar las dudas al respecto. Cuando lo encontró en su peluquería, se saludaron muy efusivamente y Fulvio le dijo que estaba dispuesto a pasar una noche con él. Juan se lo llevó y le propuso también hacer la vueltica verde. Fulvio no soportó oír eso, comenzó a golpearlo y le dijo que era un desgraciado, que no quería volver a verlo más en su vida.

 Juan estaba ya ansioso, enloquecido... Fue, buscó a su enamorada, Alexandra, y le pidió que se casara inmediatamente con él, Juan quería saber de una vez por todas que demonios era la vueltica verde. Se casaron... y fueron de luna de miel. Juan, muy inquieto, quería interrumpir el viaje para hacer la vueltica verde... En esa ansiedad, desvió su atención del camino, y se estrelló contra un trailer, provocando un accidente en el que Alexandra murió.

 Yo estoy hasta ahora tratando de averiguar que es la vueltica verde. Perdí mi tiempo leyendo esta porqueria de texto que me enviaron y al final, no te dicen que demonios es la vueltica verde, así que no pienso quedarme con esta duda yo solo.

 Pasa este texto y deja en la duda tambien a otro

----------

## ekz

 *chaim wrote:*   

>  *Stolz wrote:*   ¿Puede ser el capítulo "Juego de niños" de la serie "Hammer House of Mystery and Suspense"?
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088909/ 
> 
> Youtube - Hammer House of Mystery and Suspense / Child Play
> ...

 

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> ¿Puede ser el capítulo "Juego de niños" de la serie "Hammer House of Mystery and Suspense"?
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088909/

 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  !!!! Pues que coincide con todas las características!!!

Estoy muy emocionado!   :Crying or Very sad: 

Y que más encima está en Youtube!

Gracias a todos por resolver este misterio, ahora cerraré también otros hilos que había abierto en otros foros   :Smile: 

...y por fin podré ver el final   :Crying or Very sad:  después de tantos años

EDIT: Jajajaj, Eleazar Anzola nunca lo había leído, que también me he quedado con la duda!!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Ya tengo algo para hacer esta noche antes de irme a dormir...  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

